
One of the Best Knowledge Discovery Digest for Professional Millennial - sharkasy
This a digest which I send twice a week around Business, Entrepreneurship, Startups and Software Engineering related topics. It consists of carefully chosen articles and videos based on quality, depth of knowledge and authenticity. The content is public on the internet but it&#x27;s easier not to have to waste your time to be able to find these sources and make better use of the time you dedicate to increase your knowledge and stay up to date in your topics of interest. Subscribe if interested! https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getrevue.co&#x2F;profile&#x2F;ahmed_sharkasy&#x2F;archive&#x2F;22141
======
brudgers
Clickable:
[https://www.getrevue.co/profile/ahmed_sharkasy/archive/22141](https://www.getrevue.co/profile/ahmed_sharkasy/archive/22141)

There are a diversity of articles and they seem to be of reasonable quality.
For me, but I'm not a millennial and I read HN, I'd prefer some higher level
organization or theme so that the selection of articles are more related to
each other [or "tell a story" as a collection].

Good luck.

